# Vizsla and Great Danes



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Just curious to know if anyone has had any experience having Vs and Great Danes in a family or home setting. Gf wants a French Bulldog or Great Dane..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe hotmischief has both.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

What?? No more Vs? :'(

Yes, hotmischief has a dane and a V.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never experienced them in the same household, but Oquirrh LOVES playing with Great Danes. They play very similar with their bouncing around.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/three-vizslas-meet-great-dane-at-beach.html

Great Dane, yes.

French Bulldog, no. Vizsla has too much energy for this breed IMO. 

RBD


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh yes I do indeed have a Great Dane and a Wirehaired Vizsla. My Dane is the gentlest giant you could wish to meet and very gentle with my Vizsla.

I would be very happy to answer any question your friend wants to ask.

Here are some pictures of my two together.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I know that great Danes have a risk for bloat (as do Vs) but I've read that larger breeds are more susceptible. I was wondering if a high energy V would be too much for a Dane or that it would actually slow down a V. I saw a rescued Dane and totally fell in love with her. We were thinking of the breed before the V but after much reading and wanting a dog that could run with us we went with the V (with no regrets


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice pics BTW! Happy Easter to all!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden has an affinity for "larger ladies" and ALWAYS seeks out great danes (specifically female) at the dog park. They always play really well and get along extremely well. I thought the danes would have less energy and wouldn't keep up as well but it seems like those extra long legs make it easier to keep up by taking less strides. Usually the playing slows down once Haeden gets caught in the dane's legs and goes flying. Then it turns into kisses to make him feel better. He's such a little casanova :


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes AC, Danes are prone to bloat, and it is very much higher in Danes in the US than the UK. Fergus is our 5th dane and we have only had one dane that had bloat. Like the Vizsla we are just careful not to exercise for an hour before or after exercise. There is no evidence that exercise is the cause or any other reason, but hopefully it lessens the risk. We also don't feed dry feeds that might swell in their stomachs.

Young danes are very high energy in the first 3 years, but you need to be very careful not to over exercise a dane in the first year - they grow so.....fast that too much exercise is really very bad for joints. The dane is a sprinter and very fast over short distances, but not suitable for running with you, so you made the right choice for your running companion.

Unfortunately because of their size they age quite early and the bigger they are the earlier they age. They are bred larger and larger these days and that isn't always to the betterment of the breed. One word of warning - male danes with big chops slobber a lot, so if your friends are thinking of a dane and are house proud tell them to go for a female!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper adores Great Danes. He doesn't particularly care for Frenchies. Probably because most of the ones he met are humping machines, and he doesn't care for that! There was one, when he was a puppy, that played with him. It was adorable. But mostly he ignores them, as long as they ignore him.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya's first boyfriend was a GD. Unfortunately the owners relocated to another city,so no more play time. She has moved on to Standard Poodles. :


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I have never owned a Dane but it's no exaggeration in saying that every one we have met has been extremely friendly, gentle and tolerant of bouncy pups. 

Nelly also had a short love affair with a very old, lovely Dane we met out a walk one day.. once she figured out that there was a face there if she reaaaaallly looked up


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Isn't it interesting to see how some V's love some breeds and not others. All three of mine will run a mile from a Dane??? None have ever had a bad experience with one, I think it's just they like being the largest dogs in the playground and Danes frighten them. I giggle to myself watching Astro in particular as he attempts to avoid each and every Dane we come across. 

There was a wolfie X Staghound in the campground yesterday and neither Astro nor Zsa Zsa would let it get within cooey of them. It was a gentle giant with no malice, but they were not having a bar of it.........  

I love Danes. I think they are a beautiful dog. I have however seen one at a park turn and rip a SWF (Small white fluffy) to pieces........  Most unusual from what I know of them, but it happened.......


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

When Whistler was 4 months old and a tiny pup we brought him to a dog park. There were two sections: large dog and small dog parks. I figured I'd let him go in the large dog park just so he knew that he couldn't be the boss all the time. Well to my surprise he would pick the largest dog in the pack and just go right at him incessantly! (I was proud as a peacocke!!). I wasn't sure at first because I thought I was leading a hen in a leopard's cage... But to my surprise he fit in right away! Therefore my thinking that he would probably love having a larger buddy other than me


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I also don't have home setting experience, but my little girl LOVES them! As said, they do have a similar jumpy play style. And it's incredible watching them play together.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJkjU_b48U0


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting the youtube video, it was delightful to watch. I loved the way the Dane was so careful with the little Vizsla puppy.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I will add that when we first saw the GD, he scared the everliving crap out of Ginny. He jumped ten feet into the air and came bounding over to us and my poor little girl piddled on the floor, but she was also too curious! After a few second, her tail was going and she was on that GD like white on rice! They then became best friends, as you can see from the video.


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

My great dane never met another dog she didn't like. 

I had a friend who had a litter of Golden Retriever puppies and I brought my GD over to say hello. She got down on the ground and the 8 GR puppies pounced and climbed all over her. She used her head almost like it was another puppy playing along with the rest, but didn't move her body an inch. 

I have to say it was one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen come out of dogdom.

T.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

AcadianTornado said:


> Gf wants a French Bulldog or Great Dane..


I would choose the GD just because they act like gentle giants, love the one we meet occasionally on our walks. Big dog, though. 
My idea of dog ownership is, I have to be able to pick the dog up and carry it.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I recently carried my 50 lbs six month old male like one would carry a toddler (in my hip, his appendages wrapped around me). I thought my husband was going to die laughing. Pup loved every minute of it!

As for GD... They terrify me because they are so big. Never encountered one up close, but this thread is reassuring


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice video! Reminded me of when W was a pup flying in that big Pup park! Data, I'm 6'4" (yet not bullet proof... still wondering why?!?!?.) and I don't think I could carry a Great Dane myself. As long as he/she was a Habs fan or Crosby fan and would curl up to us on game day, I'd forgive her/him


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

mlwindc said:


> I recently carried my 50 lbs six month old male like one would carry a toddler (in my hip, his appendages wrapped around me). I thought my husband was going to die laughing. Pup loved every minute of it!
> 
> As for GD... They terrify me because they are so big. Never encountered one up close, but this thread is reassuring


That is how I take Sam out of the SUV and carry him if I cannot open the back door all the way. Lovely boy. I put his front paws on my shoulders and pick him up like a human baby. 
Allows me to have the door open only half way, in case there is another car parked beside us.


----------

